

Transform Ubuntu 12.04 Into Mac OS X Lion - sajithdilshan
http://sajithdilshan.github.com/blog/blog/2012/08/07/transform-ubuntu-12-dot-04-into-mac-os-x-lion/

======
udp
A theme for Ubuntu that makes it look a little bit like OS X.

Why is this on the HN front page? _Why_?

~~~
bertzzie
Is it usually that easy to do in Ubuntu (or Linux) in general? I think
customization using CSS is really great. Maybe we could discuss that?

~~~
Sottilde
I love it when the creators of complex systems use common and well-understood
formats for configuration. The use of CSS for styling your window manager is
genius and really speaks to their dedication to the project.

~~~
bertzzie
It's sad that they target users, not developers though. Imagine how awesome
the ecosystem would be if many developers use it.

------
bertzzie
It's interesting to see Linux' customization power. It's not only look like a
real OS X, it's also really easy to do. Can someone comment about the user
experience? There should be many little things that's different between OS X
and Ubuntu's experience right? I have not use OS X or Ubuntu much to comment,
but if that's easy to change too, it will be a really interesting thing to
see.

------
ranza
I dont always use linux, but when i do i want it to look like something from
the matrix

------
jamesu
It might look a little bit like OS X Lion, but it's missing over 200 features
which make Lion... Lion, not to mention it doesn't even run OSX apps!

~~~
xqyz
It looks pretty much the same as these Mac Transformation Kits they had for
Windows a few years back. Anybody who ever used a Mac can clearly see that
this ain't it. IMHO it pretty clearly fails in delivering what it promised,
but if you like this half-mac, half-unity style, I guess you might like this.

------
edtechdev
Does it have the spinning rainbow of death?

------
Tyr42
If it just had awesome trackpad support...

------
bpierre
Interesting and ugly.

~~~
bertzzie
the customization is ugly?

~~~
bpierre
The possibilities of GTK theming are very interesting, but the result is ugly,
it doesn’t fit. See:

<http://f.cl.ly/items/3S033x090a370x1u0S3h/osx-ubuntu.png>

<http://f.cl.ly/items/0Y1H0X0l45272l2j401t/osx-ubuntu-2.png>

<http://f.cl.ly/items/1a3o1x2a0g0v161v062j/osx-ubuntu-3.png>

------
gavinh
...why?

~~~
bertzzie
just to show off the power of customization in Ubuntu (or Linux in general)?

The GNOME-shell can be customized to behave like GNOME-2 to an extent. It
might be interesting to see how far can we go...

------
lazydon
thanks but no thanks

